# HR24 on SolidSignal



## uwhumpty (Oct 22, 2007)

Just an FYI to all those interested, SolidSignal.com is now listing the HR24. Looks like it and the H24 are shipping now (before the H24 was pre-order only).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ordered 1. Thanks!


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

They need to update their specifications. It says that an HR23:eek2: is included in the box. Also the FAQ section.

Edit: They fixed what's in the box but not the FAQ yet...


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the update...just ordered one!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

They're gonna be sold out today. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

FYI - an important disclosure on that page, just so no one is confused:



> This is a LEASED Receiver, Please read below under Specifications to find out more.
> 
> Activated receivers cannot be returned to Solid Signal and must be handled by DIRECTV


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, I don't expect there to be an avenue for truly owned receivers for quite some time, save for the few that make it to eBay.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thank you for the post. Got mine ordered!!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tempting


----------



## pecocus (Feb 13, 2006)

Apologies if this has been asked before, but does the HR-24 REQUIRE a SWM system or just support it?

Thanks!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Very tempting!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

pecocus said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but does the HR-24 REQUIRE a SWM system or just support it?
> 
> Thanks!


No.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

pecocus said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but does the HR-24 REQUIRE a SWM system or just support it?
> 
> Thanks!


It does not require SWiM, but if you don't have SWiM you'll need to use BBC's connect to the LNB, it doesn't have wideband tuners like the HR23/H23 does.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

pecocus said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but does the HR-24 REQUIRE a SWM system or just support it?
> 
> Thanks!


And if you want to use MRV with the built-in DECA functionality, you have to have SWiM as well.


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

I ordered one, and I do have SWiM. Whoopty Doopty. Now to decide if I want to deactivate a DVR or have 8 tuners instead of 6.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Gotta love the typos in the description... Also, it is surprising that although they mention DECA, there is no mention of it in relation to MRV.

- Merg


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Howie said:


> I ordered one, and I do have SWiM. Whoopty Doopty. Now to decide if I want to deactivate a DVR or have 8 tuners instead of 6.


You can never have too many tuners


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Gotta love the typos in the description... Also, it is surprising that although they mention DECA, there is no mention of it in relation to MRV.
> 
> - Merg


I noticed the same thing. Solid Signal recently added the SWM-16 to their web site, and its description does mention DECA. But the DECA devices themselves are not available from Solid Signal.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Ordered mine earlier. Wonder how long before they are sold out because of us tech nerds.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I went ahead and ordered one too hoping that since I can order an HD DVR online at directv.com for $99 that they will credit me the difference.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

I did the same. I sent an email to customer service inquiring about that and got a reply back that said basically no, but I was eligible for some programming discounts, and that I could call in and see what was available to me.



RunnerFL said:


> I went ahead and ordered one too hoping that since I can order an HD DVR online at directv.com for $99 that they will credit me the difference.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

i just ordered 1 myself,Hopefully i have it by next fridaY!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ken984 said:


> I did the same. I sent an email to customer service inquiring about that and got a reply back that said basically no, but I was eligible for some programming discounts, and that I could call in and see what was available to me.


You just have to play CSR roulette. I've been able to do it before and read that many others have as well. Besides if they give you $100 in programming credits it's the same thing as an outright credit. I already subscribe to the premium package so it's not like they can give me free Showtime or HBO.


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

I already have HD DVR service... if I add an HR-24 to my account, does that also add a 2 year programming commitment?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Most likely.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

TheFigurehead said:


> I already have HD DVR service... if I add an HR-24 to my account, does that also add a 2 year programming commitment?


yes


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

Ordered one. Will call directv and see about credits when I get it. Now have to decide if I should retire a hr20 or have 10 tuners I will have to convince my wife why I need 10 tuners:nono2:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

ronkuba said:


> Ordered one. Will call directv and see about credits when I get it. Now have to decide if I should retire a hr20 or have 10 tuners I will have to convince my wife why I need 10 tuners:nono2:


I have 11 tuners and hope to have more soon.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I have 23 Directv tuners.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

14 for me


----------



## gryphoncub (May 7, 2010)

So will the multiroom viewing work between an HR24 and an existing HD receiver, H23?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

gryphoncub said:


> So will the multiroom viewing work between an HR24 and an existing HD receiver, H23?


If you have SWM, the H23 has a DECA dongle, and the correct software then yes.


----------



## gryphoncub (May 7, 2010)

I do not have SWM because I have 2 lines going to my DVR. I am doing the multiroom beta right now through Cat5 and am happy with it. I have a HR23 now and would prefer to keep the Cat5 connections for multiroom.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

gryphoncub said:


> So will the multiroom viewing work between an HR24 and an existing HD receiver, H23?


It will work but if you aren't using SWM/DECA it won't be supported by DirecTV.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

gryphoncub said:


> So will the multiroom viewing work between an HR24 and an existing HD receiver, H23?





dsw2112 said:


> If you have SWM, the H23 has a DECA dongle, and the correct software then yes.


In the absence of SWiM and DECA, the HR24 and HR23 can do MRV between each other using an ethernet connection. In other words, the HR24 supports a standard ethernet connection to your network, just as any HR20, HR21, HR22 or HR23. MRV over ethernet just won't be supported by DirecTV.

Just remember that without an SWiM, the HR24 will need the bbc's attached to both inputs.


----------



## gryphoncub (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I double checked online and right now I have a HR20-100 in the living room and a H21-100 in the bedroom. I would like to only replace the HR20 with a HR24 and keep my current H21. Will Diectv upgrade my installation to SWM and DECA with an HR24 if I renew the 24 month commitment?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

gryphoncub said:


> I do not have SWM because I have 2 lines going to my DVR. I am doing the multiroom beta right now through Cat5 and am happy with it. I have a HR23 now and would prefer to keep the Cat5 connections for multiroom.


Sorry, I misunderstood your question and thought you were referring to DECA MRV. As others have mentioned, your CAT5 network will work just fine with both boxes.


----------



## gryphoncub (May 7, 2010)

Thanks man. I really want the snappier performance of the HR24 plus it will match the rest of my setup unlike the big silver HR20 I have. The H21 HD receiver in the bedroom work fine so I do not want to spend anymore money for a new unit there.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Ordered mine just because I'm only 1 month into my contract. Might as well bite the bullet and upgrade with latest and greatest now. Really have no problem with the HR20-700 but now will have the built in DECA for easy networking.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

camo said:


> Ordered mine just because I'm only 1 month into my contract. Might as well bite the bullet and upgrade with latest and greatest now. Really have no problem with the HR20-700 but now will have the built in DECA for easy networking.


Just remember you will need a DECA dongle for your HR20 & one for your network (should you desire mediashare & on-demand) if you'd like to utilize the DECA functionality of the HR24.

P.S. You will also need a SWM system


----------



## Dave DFW (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice to see they are available. Hope they don't run out just yet.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

gryphoncub said:


> Thanks for the info. I double checked online and right now I have a HR20-100 in the living room and a H21-100 in the bedroom. I would like to only replace the HR20 with a HR24 and keep my current H21. Will Diectv upgrade my installation to SWM and DECA with an HR24 if I renew the 24 month commitment?


Regardless of what equipment you have, DirecTV will upgrade your installation with DECA & SWiM if you do the MRV upgrade.

If you had equipment that was not SWiM compatible or didn't have a network connection, they'd also upgrade it with something compatible (just not necessarily an HR24 or H24)


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

dsw2112 said:


> Just remember you will need a DECA dongle for your HR20 & one for your network (should you desire mediashare & on-demand) if you'd like to utilize the DECA functionality of the HR24.
> 
> P.S. You will also need a SWM system


Ok thanks for the heads up. I do have the SWM system on the new install they just did.


----------



## Mr. Big (Nov 5, 2007)

Just ordered one myself. I can't seem to find an answer in regards to the USB port on the back... can I use it to control the HR24 via RS232 like I can on my HR-20?


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

RAD said:


> It does not require SWiM, but if you don't have SWiM you'll need to use BBC's connect to the LNB, it doesn't have wideband tuners like the HR23/H23 does.


Seriously? The description says:

Q. Does the HR24 require B-Band Converters (BBC)
A. No, they are built-in to the receiver.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

rainydave said:


> Seriously? The description says:
> 
> Q. Does the HR24 require B-Band Converters (BBC)
> A. No, they are built-in to the receiver.


It's wrong on 2 counts.

1) It's the same description as the HR23
2) The HR23 didn't have BBCs built in, it had wide band tuners.

The HR24s need BBCs unless connected to a SWiM.


----------



## newlions (Sep 11, 2004)

Did anyone get a shipping confirmation (or actual tracking number) from SolidSignal yet? Mine still says "in progress."


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

newlions said:


> Did anyone get a shipping confirmation (or actual tracking number) from SolidSignal yet? Mine still says "in progress."


Didn't think the box is GA until mid-week, which seemed why the site listed 2-5 business days.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

redsoxfan26 said:


> They need to update their specifications. It says that an HR23 :eek2: is included in the box. Also the FAQ section.
> 
> Edit: They fixed what's in the box but not the FAQ yet...


Today the FAQ section seems to be free of HR23 references, but the Specifications tab contains this typo (or brain fart):


> *Activation Process*
> As an Authorized Dealer all you have to do is Call DIRECTV once you have the receiver to activate it over the phone.


Should be "As *we are* an Authorized Dealer all *you* have to do ..."


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

DBSTALK is so damn helpful. All of you are so damn helpful!!

Because I caught word of the HR24s being available through Solid Signal I got an order placed. I'm in Utah and hoping when the HR24 becomes GA I will be able to order MRV from my local guy plus get an upgrade to my older HR21-200 then once again be state of the art for a while.

Thanks a lot!!:hurah:


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

And another thing about SolidSignal's product description...


> *Description (tab)*
> 
> ... and DIRECTVs popular DIRECTV+ PLUS DVR technology.


(Note the redundant "+ PLUS".)

Should read "DIRECTV's buggy and widely lambasted DIRECTV PLUS DVR firmware." :grin:


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

FYI

My HR24-500 only has one ethernet port on it. It is intended to use the DECA feature through the Satellite connection.

I think this is incorrect information on SS Specification page:
Data 
(2) Satellite Inputs (Coaxial)
eSATA
(2) USB
(2) Ethernet
Phone


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> And another thing about SolidSignal's product description...
> 
> (Note the redundant "+ PLUS".)
> 
> Should read "DIRECTV's buggy and widely lambasted DIRECTV PLUS DVR firmware." :grin:


Don't you get tired of lying on here? You just can't accept that most of your "bugs" are really design difference.


----------



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

If I upgrade one or more of my DVRs, is there any way to preserve shows that were recorded on the old DVR?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gusjohnson said:


> If I upgrade one or more of my DVRs, is there any way to preserve shows that were recorded on the old DVR?


Burn to DVD is all you can do.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

gusjohnson said:


> If I upgrade one or more of my DVRs, is there any way to preserve shows that were recorded on the old DVR?


Copy them to a DVD recorder for SD shows, or use a Hauppauge HDPVR to copy them to your computer for HD shows. Both methods are real time. There is no way to preserve the shows without reencoding them.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

This may be my best solution to work out my issues with my aging HR20-100. I have the protection plan, but I do not think D* will do anything until the HR20 goes out completely. I was thinking of swapping my HR21 for the HR20 (which is in the main viewing room). But I would have to buy another external hard drive, being the one for the HR20 will not work on the HR21.

Especially if D* will give me $100 credit somewhere. On D* website it shows I can get the HDDVR for $99, but it does not specify which model.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I was just at Best Buy and noticed that they didn't have any D* receivers left. Think they're getting HR24s in, or will they not be carrying them anymore?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I was just at Best Buy and noticed that they didn't have any D* receivers left. Think they're getting HR24s in, or will they not be carrying them anymore?


It's a raging theory that DVRs may not be available in Retail any longer .. I really don't know, but I have a sneaky suspicion that it's out with the old and in with the new. I kinda expect 24s to be the norm pretty soon as it would be surprising for DIRECTV to totally eradicate the retail market.  Hopefully it's not just wishful thinking.


----------



## T-Hefner (Mar 29, 2010)

newlions said:


> Did anyone get a shipping confirmation (or actual tracking number) from SolidSignal yet? Mine still says "in progress."


I have heard through another dealer, That they wont be available til 5/13/10, And this would fit into there 2-5 Business day shipping, Friday basically being the 5th business day.

Hopefully they ship before friday.....


----------



## dbrowning (Mar 6, 2010)

Just looked,and shipping is now 7 to 12 days, and they all ready have my money.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

dbrowning said:


> Just looked,and shipping is now 7 to 12 days, and they all ready have my money.


same for me to now i'm looking at 15 days from today minimum berfore i get it


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I just want to make it clear that BBC's do not come with the HR24. So if you don't have SWiM, you will need to order them separately. Thanks.


----------



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks sigma1914 and davenlr. That's what I figured but such a huge bummer that I had to ask. I guess my 2008 Lakers/Celtics finals recordings are not long for this world.

Leads me to another question. I'm running MRV over ethernet to my 3 DVRs now (HR20's and HR21's). I'd like to add an H24 receiver and run DECA to it because I don't have an ethernet drop in the room it would reside. What would be the the best way to do this so that I don't have to upgrade my DVRs all at once?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I just want to make it clear that BBC's do not come with the HR24. So if you don't have SWiM, you will need to order them separately. Thanks.


You can always call up DirecTV and request them to be sent to you. Generally, they will send them out to you free of charge.

- Merg


----------



## T-Hefner (Mar 29, 2010)

dbrowning said:


> Just looked,and shipping is now 7 to 12 days, and they all ready have my money.


That may be because of how many people purchased the HR24, so now if ya order it may take 7-12 days ...maybe there 1st shipment has been sold already, and that will be there 2nd shipment? Maybe solidsignal can answer that.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

gusjohnson said:


> Leads me to another question. I'm running MRV over ethernet to my 3 DVRs now (HR20's and HR21's). I'd like to add an H24 receiver and run DECA to it because I don't have an ethernet drop in the room it would reside. What would be the the best way to do this so that I don't have to upgrade my DVRs all at once?


The H24 has DECA built-in, but to utilize it you will need a DECA dongle attached to your ethernet network and a SWM system.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

gusjohnson said:


> Thanks sigma1914 and davenlr. That's what I figured but such a huge bummer that I had to ask. I guess my 2008 Lakers/Celtics finals recordings are not long for this world.
> 
> Leads me to another question. I'm running MRV over ethernet to my 3 DVRs now (HR20's and HR21's). I'd like to add an H24 receiver and run DECA to it because I don't have an ethernet drop in the room it would reside. What would be the the best way to do this so that I don't have to upgrade my DVRs all at once?


You can have Directv install DECA. As far as I know, thats the only way its currently available, unless you can find one deca adapter with power supply, and bridge your ethernet network with your SWiM coax. The H24 wont need an adapter, as it has DECA built in.
I saw where someone was selling single DECA adapters on Ebay, however, I think it was more than DirecTv would charge for the whole house.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You definitely need the BBCs with the HR24-500 unless you have SWM and I would Not Order them Online but I would call Directv instead and order them that way as others have had problems ordered via the Online System and they are Never Delivered.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I just want to make it clear that BBC's do not come with the HR24. So if you don't have SWiM, you will need to order them separately. Thanks.


This is what it says at Solid Signal:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...G4-DVR-(HR24)-HD-DVR&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=

Q. Does the HR24 require B-Band Converters (BBC)
A. No, they are built-in to the receiver.

So, they are not built in as stated?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just to clarify the whole BBC question/issue.

If you have a SWiM setup/configuration..you don't need BBC's for the HR24. If you have the good old conventional multiwitch setup, you would need BBC's.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bwclark said:


> This is what it says at Solid Signal:
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=HR24&d=DIRECTV-HR24-High-Definition-DIRECTV-PLUS-MPEG4-DVR-(HR24)-HD-DVR&c=DIRECTV%20Receivers&sku=
> 
> ...


This receiver was designed for SWiM & DECA networking use, so...
To use this on a non SWiM system requires using BBCs.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

bwclark said:


> This is what it says at Solid Signal:
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...G4-DVR-(HR24)-HD-DVR&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=
> 
> ...


They copied some of that Advertising stuff from the HR23 Model and failed to realize that the HR24 does not have Wide Band Tuners like the HR23 Model so they should have deleted that reference.

If you have SWM then you do not need the BBCs but if you don't you will need the BBCs.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Anyone that ordered from SolidSignal receive a shipping notice yet? Maybe they jumped the gun a bit?


----------



## jjwolf (Apr 19, 2010)

So If I get an HR24, can I move my existing HR23 to a room upstairs that has no internet connection and use its ethernet ports for internet access once I get DECA setup?

Id love to be able to use those live ethernet ports upstairs for the PS3,laptop, etc.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> It's a raging theory that DVRs may not be available in Retail any longer .. I really don't know, but I have a sneaky suspicion that it's out with the old and in with the new. I kinda expect 24s to be the norm pretty soon as it would be surprising for DIRECTV to totally eradicate the retail market. Hopefully it's not just wishful thinking.


I wonder if DTV will ever stop installing the older model DVR's and just install HR-24's and above?


----------



## docderwood (Oct 27, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Anyone that ordered from SolidSignal receive a shipping notice yet? Maybe they jumped the gun a bit?


Emailed today:

We hope to ship by the end of the week was the reply.

Ordered mine Saturday evening.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

jjwolf said:


> So If I get an HR24, can I move my existing HR23 to a room upstairs that has no internet connection and use its ethernet ports for internet access once I get DECA setup?
> 
> Id love to be able to use those live ethernet ports upstairs for the PS3,laptop, etc.


Not directly but if I understand it correctly you could use A DECA adapter at that point with a small ethernet switch. This would allow you to plug in the HR23 and something else (to the switch). Don't know if this has been tried but unless the DECA adapter is limited to 1 MAC address it should work.

Give it a try and let us know if it works!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

docderwood said:


> Emailed today:
> 
> We hope to ship by the end of the week was the reply.
> 
> Ordered mine Saturday evening.


Thanks - I ordered one Thursday or Friday but haven't heard anything them about it actully shipping yet.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

newlions said:


> Did anyone get a shipping confirmation (or actual tracking number) from SolidSignal yet? Mine still says "in progress."


I ordered Friday AM; still showing "In Process" and there has been no charge to the credit card.

The website showed "In Stock" on Friday morning; perhaps SS jumped the gun, perhaps D* told SS not to ship, perhaps .....


----------



## T-Hefner (Mar 29, 2010)

I heard they are not being released til 5/13 to vendors.....So most likely you will get ship notice around end of week....


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

T-Hefner said:


> I heard they are not being released til 5/13 to vendors.....So most likely you will get ship notice around end of week....


question? does the hr24-500 work with the am21?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bills said:


> question? does the hr24-500 work with the am21?


Yes.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

jjwolf said:


> So If I get an HR24, can I move my existing HR23 to a room upstairs that has no internet connection and use its ethernet ports for internet access once I get DECA setup?
> 
> Id love to be able to use those live ethernet ports upstairs for the PS3,laptop, etc.


No you won't be able to do that. The HR23 doesn't even have DECA built in. In order to get internet/MRV ability upstairs you will have to have a DECA install, with a DECA adapter near your internet router connected to it, and another DECA adapter at your HR23 connected to it. If you want to hook up a computer/PS3 to the internet upstairs you could theoretically hook an ethernet switch up to a DECA adapter upstairs and get online that way. It is not advised to try to use the second ethernet port on the HR23 for anything.



CraigerCSM said:


> I wonder if DTV will ever stop installing the older model DVR's and just install HR-24's and above?


A few of us think that all new HD installs will probably start to be done with SWM and Hx24 models as soon as inventory can keep up. The older H2x and HR2x models will continue to be used for existing customer upgrades and replacment units for defective receivers.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> No you won't be able to do that. The HR23 doesn't even have DECA built in. In order to get internet/MRV ability upstairs you will have to have a DECA install, with a DECA adapter near your internet router connected to it, and another DECA adapter at your HR23 connected to it. If you want to hook up a computer/PS3 to the internet upstairs you could theoretically hook an ethernet switch up to a DECA adapter upstairs and get online that way. It is not advised to try to use the second ethernet port on the HR23 for anything.


Unless I misread it (again!) what you are describing is what he wants to do...


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Now showing "usually ships same day".


----------



## dbrowning (Mar 6, 2010)

I just went there and now it says 2 to 5 business days again, but still better than 7 to 12.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I emailed them and asked if I ordered today when would I get a unit, and here is the reply:

_Hello,
After reviewing the email, I would like to inform you that we do have a lot on order and I am showing that we should have some in by next week. Right now we have customers order first come first serve. So if you are interested in purchasing this today you would probably see this sometime next week or the following week. DirecTV has not given us an answer on how many they have shipped to us.
Essa Alijelat
Quotations Specialist _


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Sounds like SS jumped the gun a bit.


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

bww said:


> I emailed them and asked if I ordered today when would I get a unit, and here is the reply:
> 
> _Hello,
> After reviewing the email, I would like to inform you that we do have a lot on order and I am showing that we should have some in by next week. Right now we have customers order first come first serve. So if you are interested in purchasing this today you would probably see this sometime next week or the following week. DirecTV has not given us an answer on how many they have shipped to us.
> ...


I'm assuming if my card got charged already then I'd get mine sooner rather than later?


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

Just received an email from Solid Signal that says they anticipate arrival of the HR24s tomorrow (5/13) and will ship mine (ordered last week) tomorrow or Thursday, depending on what time the shipment arrives.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

slapshot1959 said:


> I'm assuming if my card got charged already then I'd get mine sooner rather than later?


If you got charged already, that usually means that they are in the shipping stages.


----------



## Alfonso (Apr 23, 2007)

I pre-ordered an h24 on April 23rd and my status still shows In-process. My card was also charged on that date so hopefully I'll be receiving one of the early shipments.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think SolidSignal charges the card on the day of the order, they don't wait until the order ships like most companies.


----------



## bsather (Aug 10, 2008)

I ordered Friday, May 7 and my debit card had the pre-auth go through not the actual charge yet.


----------



## Alfonso (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm upgrading my bedroom receiver to the H24 from an owned RCA SD unit. I currently have an HR20 in my LR, so I already pay for the HD package. When I call to activate, would D* possibly give me a credit towards the $99 I paid for the new receiver? 

Can the CSR activate the new receiver or will I need to ask for the card activation department?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Alfonso said:


> I'm upgrading my bedroom receiver to the H24 from an owned RCA SD unit. I currently have an HR20 in my LR, so I already pay for the HD package. When I call to activate, would D* possibly give me a credit towards the $99 I paid for the new receiver?
> 
> Can the CSR activate the new receiver or will I need to ask for the card activation department?


Why would they give you a credit?

Check your account online to see if you qualify for any promotions, if so, then you may get a credit.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Alfonso said:


> I'm upgrading my bedroom receiver to the H24 from an owned RCA SD unit. I currently have an HR20 in my LR, so I already pay for the HD package. When I call to activate, would D* possibly give me a credit towards the $99 I paid for the new receiver?
> 
> Can the CSR activate the new receiver or will I need to ask for the card activation department?


I got lucky once and they Activated my DVR with the Old Access Card but now they won't do it because you may have old billable info on that access card and they prefer to issue you a new one and that will take about 3 to 4 days for you to get it once you have requested it via phonecall.

I doubt you will get a credit at this time but it is always worth a try.


----------



## jjwolf (Apr 19, 2010)

> Originally Posted by jjwolf
> So If I get an HR24, can I move my existing HR23 to a room upstairs that has no internet connection and use its ethernet ports for internet access once I get DECA setup?
> 
> Id love to be able to use those live ethernet ports upstairs for the PS3,laptop, etc.
> ...


ok thanks for the reply. i didnt mean to deviate from the main thread topic,
but basically I would have an ethernet switch connected to a DECA adapter,
and the HR23 would connect to the switch for its network connectivity.
_If you can put a switch in between the box and the DEC adapter_, then I guess I can get what I need.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Alfonso said:


> I'm upgrading my bedroom receiver to the H24 from an owned RCA SD unit. I currently have an HR20 in my LR, so I already pay for the HD package. When I call to activate, would D* possibly give me a credit towards the $99 I paid for the new receiver?
> 
> Can the CSR activate the new receiver or will I need to ask for the card activation department?


I think the time to ask that question (equipment credit) of DirecTV is before you place an order with someone else.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Getting back on topic, I received an e-mail from SS suggesting that they have not actually received any HR24's from D* but are expecting them *SOON*. Certainly an ironic choice of words.

There was no response to my question about why the availability status has changed from "in stock" to "usually ships in 2-5 days" to "usually ships in 7-12 days" to "usually ships same day".


----------



## demarco5 (May 12, 2010)

is it really worth paying $200 for this box? Is there anyway to get it cheaper from DTV, or just break the box u have now, i dont understand how they can charge 200 after we suffered for 3 years of lagging and slow menus

is it possible when these roll out to call directv and by straight from them?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

DirecTV does not allow you to select/specify model, or even new vs refurbed. You get what you get - next unit on the stack. The only way to get a new box is via a retailer and that will still be a leased box. If it goes bad you are back to 1) "you get what you get" in return from DirecTV, or 2) you go out an acquire another new (leased) one at your own expense from a retailer.


----------



## demarco5 (May 12, 2010)

bout to burn out the chip in mine in 7 days and see what they replace it with


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

demarco5 said:


> bout to burn out the chip in mine in 7 days and see what they replace it with


Real mature and honest. 

I hope you get a slower beat up replacement. Karma is a b....


----------



## demarco5 (May 12, 2010)

i mean seriously though, i been dealing with slowness and lag for 3 years now and pay for the premier every month and protection plan without complaining. least they can do is hook up a new receiver for all the people that suffered


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

demarco5 said:


> i mean seriously though, i been dealing with slowness and lag for 3 years now and pay for the premier every month and protection plan without complaining. least they can do is hook up a new receiver for all the people that suffered


"Suffered"? Really???


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I honestly don't think their systems are setup to ship/specify new even if they wanted to accomodate you. The PP does not provide for replacement with new either. You could always ask and see. You could also ask for a credit to offset your going out an acquiring a replacement through a retailer, but that would probably cause a contract renewal.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The issue of HR24/H24 replacement with the same model STB has been bought up to DirecTV management and they understand the issue and are trying to implement a process to make that happen. Don't know if it's in place yet or if not when it will happen, just passing along what I've been told.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

demarco5 said:


> i mean seriously though, i been dealing with slowness and lag for 3 years now and pay for the premier every month and protection plan without complaining. least they can do is hook up a new receiver for all the people that suffered


If you're serious, perhaps you should go about it this way .. especially since you really do think you've suffered. Trying to "stick it" to DIRECTV could backfire in many different ways.


----------



## demarco5 (May 12, 2010)

i mean it takes 30 seconds just to change the channel, people come to my house use the remote and say something everytime, if that many people complain about it just by using it for a minute dont you think thats a bad job out of directv? you guys in here are acting like the h22 is the fastest receiver ever


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

demarco5 said:


> i mean it takes 30 seconds just to change the channel, people come to my house use the remote and say something everytime, if that many people complain about it just by using it for a minute dont you think thats a bad job out of directv? you guys in here are acting like the h22 is the fastest receiver ever


If it's taking you 30 seconds to just change a channel you have something wrong with your receiver and you need to place a service call and show a tech the 30 second channel change issue. I have a HR22, mine takes maybe 3 to 5 seconds and my HR21 just changed a channel in 4 seconds.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

demarco5 said:


> i mean it takes 30 seconds just to change the channel, people come to my house use the remote and say something everytime, if that many people complain about it just by using it for a minute dont you think thats a bad job out of directv? you guys in here are acting like the h22 is the fastest receiver ever


"Us guys" don't wait 30 sec to change channels. 
"A few" maybe, but not even 6 secs here, and I'm using the slower Native on mode.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

demarco5 said:


> i mean it takes 30 seconds just to change the channel, people come to my house use the remote and say something everytime, if that many people complain about it just by using it for a minute dont you think thats a bad job out of directv? you guys in here are acting like the h22 is the fastest receiver ever


If it takes you 30 seconds to change a channel there is something wrong with that box.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

The topic is "HR24 on SolidSignal".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> The topic is "HR24 on SolidSignal".


And why someone might want to buy one.


----------



## demarco5 (May 12, 2010)

well it takes like 6 or 7 seconds but thats insane to press a button


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

demarco5 said:


> well it takes like 6 or 7 seconds but thats insane to press a button


"A button"?
When I select a channel, I normally do this from the guide, so "a button" is the select.
The receiver has to switch LNBs, tune to the channels, then change resolution, output this and then over HDMI, my TV then changes resolution, since I use native [the slowest mode].
This all happens in just over half the time you posted, "but" does take time and considering everything that has happened, not sure this is "too long".
Turning off native and using a fix resolution output will reduce this time, but I doubt it ever will be as fast as say cable, where all feeds/channels are on the coax without the need to switch.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

VOS, you forgot the STB has to receive a full screens worth of data before displaying it. I've seen some cable and Dish receivers will switch to the channel but show an incomplete screen and take another second or two to completly paint a complete screen.


----------



## demarco5 (May 12, 2010)

theres no excuse bc my hr20 upstairs is lightning fast


----------



## roger48 (May 12, 2010)

Go to YouTube and see a comparison of an HR24 vs an HR20 running through the Guide. HR24 rulez.

My HR24 is due in next week, replacing a problematic HR21


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Mine still has not shipped. So they must not of been in stock on the 7th when I ordered. 

I can tell you guys the HR20-700 does change channels fast enough for me with native off and going through a AV receiver. About 3-4 seconds for full screen and volume working. 
I hope the HR24 is equally fast. I was finally able to get my MRV going when my bedroom H23 got a software update couple days ago. Everything working good through home hardwired network with cat5. I also love the media share with TVersity. These features are much better than what I had with Dish receivers. So far very happy with Direct if they could only fix the audio drop outs it would be perfect.


----------



## vegasnv (Jul 5, 2008)

roger48 said:


> Go to YouTube and see a comparison of an HR24 vs an HR20 running through the Guide. HR24 rulez.
> 
> My HR24 is due in next week, replacing a problematic HR21


I'd be satisfied if my HR21 ran as fast as the HR20 does in this YouTube video.
I plan to get an HR24 when they show up in stores or Solid Signal starts shipping them.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> And why someone might want to buy one.


I guess that explains all the posts defending the slow response of non-HR24 DVR's.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> I guess that explains all the posts defending the slow response of non-HR24 DVR's.


I've tried to give a fair response to those with problems. Posts like "takes 30 sec to tune" haven't been true here even with my slowest DVR.
I think we all like faster.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

demarco5 said:


> well it takes like 6 or 7 seconds but thats insane to press a button


Remember the days when you had to get up and walk to the TV to change channels and you had to go thru the channels in between the one you were on and the one you wanted to get to? That took a good 10 to 20 seconds. What did you do then? Complain that your TV was too slow?

Is channel changing slow? At times, sure. Is it worth yelling and screaming about? No. It's only a few seconds...

If you want a specific model check on eBay or find a retailer to buy one from, it's that simple. DirecTV however will not guarantee you will get the model you want if your unit is "malfunctioning".


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

Site shows ships same day. Anybody status show shipped yet? Mine still shows in process. Sent email and ask whats up with this. Haven't heard a peep.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

A person on another forum, who owns a well known electronics shop you hear about on AVS Forum, stated last week that he was told they could not ship their stock of HR24s until the 13th, and they could not be activated until the 14th. Im assuming maybe they are not in the systems until DECA goes live. Prob why Solid Signal had 2-5 days before shipping last week.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ronkuba said:


> Site shows ships same day. Anybody status show shipped yet? Mine still shows in process. Sent email and ask whats up with this. Haven't heard a peep.


Maybe they are too busy answering emails from people asking why theirs hasn't shipped yet and can't get to shipping them out... 

Seriously folks, be patient. They'll send them out when they can.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Probably not allowed to get them into your hands until a certain date .. Amazon.com likely had the same problem with Harry Potter books at one time.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Probably not allowed to get them into your hands by a certain date ..


Exactly...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hopefully, this thread doesn't turn into a Chicken Little Part II. :lol:


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

If theyd read my post, #128, all should be well (highly doubtful though).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> If theyd read my post, #128, all should be well (highly doubtful though).


Stop using common sense!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> If theyd read my post, #128, all should be well (highly doubtful though).


That would be way too easy. :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I just got a confirmation email telling me that my HR24 shipped.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

just got my shipping confirmation


----------



## uwhumpty (Oct 22, 2007)

Just got my shipping confirmation. FedEx doesn't have the tracking number in their system yet, but I'm hoping for early next week!


----------



## bryho (May 13, 2010)

to those who received shipping confirmation - when were your orders placed?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bryho said:


> to those who received shipping confirmation - when were your orders placed?


May 7th.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> May 7th.


same here


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Got my confirmation as well. Ordered May 7.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

say-what said:


> same here


More of the same.


----------



## dwr11 (Jan 14, 2008)

I ordered from a different company but I received my 7 receivers yesterday (3 HR24's and 4 H24's). When I called DIRECTV to activate them they were pretty surprised I had already received the 24's.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dwr11 said:


> I ordered from a different company but I received my 7 receivers yesterday (3 HR24's and 4 H24's). When I called DIRECTV to activate them they were pretty surprised I had already received the 24's.


Who?


----------



## dwr11 (Jan 14, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Who?


2000 Networks


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

I ordered an HR24 from solidsignal on May 7th around Noon, and have yet to receive any notices (status: In Process).


----------



## vegasnv (Jul 5, 2008)

dwr11 said:


> I ordered from a different company but I received my 7 receivers yesterday (3 HR24's and 4 H24's). When I called DIRECTV to activate them they were pretty surprised I had already received the 24's.


Did they come with BBC's?


----------



## docderwood (Oct 27, 2006)

VIA UPS, not from solid signal


----------



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

dwr11 said:


> 2000 Networks


I've tried to call them several times and left a voice mail. I was starting to wonder if they were legit. :|


----------



## dwr11 (Jan 14, 2008)

slopokdave said:


> I've tried to call them several times and left a voice mail. I was starting to wonder if they were legit. :|


They are legit. They don't accept orders over the phone. You have to order them online. I talked to the guy a few times by phone. His name is Chet. I ordered them on April 28th which was the first day they showed up online.


----------



## bryho (May 13, 2010)

Just called on my order - they sent out the first batch of 58 yesterday and now they are out. They have 74 additional orders that will begin to be fulfilled with the next batch which will arrive may 18th and ship 18th or 19th. Unsure if they will get more or less than 74 in their next shipment.

Hope that is helpful.


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

Ordered mine on may 7th at about 3pm. Received email saying shipped but still no tracking info on FedEx site.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Just curious, if you buy from Solid Signal, do they notify D* that you bought one, making you have to activate it in 30 days? Thanks.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I got a notice from solid state receiver was shipped.


----------



## bsather (Aug 10, 2008)

bryho said:


> Just called on my order - they sent out the first batch of 58 yesterday and now they are out. They have 74 additional orders that will begin to be fulfilled with the next batch which will arrive may 18th and ship 18th or 19th. Unsure if they will get more or less than 74 in their next shipment.
> 
> Hope that is helpful.


Beach Audio says they have 6501. Holy moly.

http://www.beachaudio.com/DirecTv/Hr24-p-370537.html


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

bryho said:


> Just called on my order - they sent out the first batch of 58 yesterday and now they are out. They have 74 additional orders that will begin to be fulfilled with the next batch which will arrive may 18th and ship 18th or 19th. Unsure if they will get more or less than 74 in their next shipment.
> Hope that is helpful.


Apparently, my order got shifted to the back of the queue. Most of the other Directv online retailers now have the HR24 in stock, but I'm stuck waiting on their next shipment. Thanks a lot Solid Signal!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> Apparently, my order got shifted to the back of the queue. Most of the other Directv online retailers now have the HR24 in stock, but I'm stuck waiting on their next shipment. Thanks a lot Solid Signal!!


And how is it their fault?


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

has anyone head of a site called eCOST.com? I was just searching around and found it they seem to have alot of directv equipment at a reduced price.

heres the link to their selection of directv related items. 
http://www.ecost.com/CatMfg.aspx?m=drtv

Heres the direct link to the HR24
http://www.ecost.com/Detail/DVR+and+digital+TV/Directv/HR24/56132256.aspx?navid=155442193

They dont have many pictures or much details about the items. They do seem to have everything from DVRs, DECAs, splitters, Band Stop Filters, PIs, etc. etc. some stuff is priced great and other stuff is more expensive then solid signal. I just thought it might be something to look into if they are a legit place. :grin:


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

They don't have very good ratings from what I have read. I've never dealt with them personally though.


----------



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

bsather said:


> Beach Audio says they have 6501. Holy moly.
> 
> http://www.beachaudio.com/DirecTv/Hr24-p-370537.html


I called, this is correct. hah.. They said they got a ton in. They are shipping from Texas or Georgia warehouses...


----------



## jmerrey (Feb 19, 2007)

mine was ordered 5/9/2010, still "in process" though they did charge my cc


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got off the phone with SolidSignal. My brand, spanking new HR24 will ship this coming Tuesday:joy:
Apparently that's when they will be getting a new shipment of HR24's.


----------



## jmerrey (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't get TOO excited, I was told the same thing about this wednesday's shipment, and mine didn't make the cut...

edit: I'm optimistic about tuesday though 



FHSPSU67 said:


> I just got off the phone with SolidSignal. My brand, spanking new HR24 will ship this coming Tuesday:joy:
> Apparently that's when they will be getting a new shipment of HR24's.


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

I ordered yesterday and was told should ship Tuesday also. They are expecting "at least 200" I was told for what that's worth.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

slopokdave said:


> I called, this is correct. hah.. They said they got a ton in. They are shipping from Texas or Georgia warehouses...


Do they have H24s as well?


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> And how is it their fault?





ronkuba said:


> Ordered mine on may 7th at about 3pm. Received email saying shipped but still no tracking info on FedEx site.


It is Solid Signal's fault because they are shipping an HR24 to ron (and probably others), who placed their orders later than I did (May 7 @ Noon)! Guess there was a breakdown in the FIFO system. If I get skipped again with next week's shipment, it will be time to cancel the order and start again with a different vendor.


----------



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

tkrandall said:


> Do they have H24s as well?


I did not ask, sorry.

However I did not see H24's on their site.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> Do they have H24s as well?


I didn't ask either.



jmerrey said:


> Don't get TOO excited, I was told the same thing about this wednesday's shipment, and mine didn't make the cut...
> 
> edit: I'm optimistic about tuesday though


I delayed my DECA install until June 5 because of same thought. I could have gotten the install tomorrow. It seems they're installing DECA on weekends.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> Do they have H24s as well?


http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...rcial-Receiver-(H24)&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=


----------



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

bobnielsen said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...rcial-Receiver-(H24)&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=


He was referring to Beach Audio. But Thanks.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

slopokdave said:


> He was referring to Beach Audio. But Thanks.


Sorry, my fault for confusing the suppliers being talked about:blush:


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

So Beach Audio has a good reputation? They're listing over 6,200 in stock now.

I'm going from an H20 to the HR24 so I'll need one more BBC box if I decide to actually do this ... do those (BBC) only come from DirecTV?


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> It is Solid Signal's fault because they are shipping an HR24 to ron (and probably others), who placed their orders later than I did (May 7 @ Noon)! Guess there was a breakdown in the FIFO system. If I get skipped again with next week's shipment, it will be time to cancel the order and start again with a different vendor.


I would be upset to. They shouldn't say 2-5 days when they don't even have them. They shouldn't take peoples money when clearly they don't have them in stock. They took my money on may 7th and shipped it on the 13th. I would order from beach audio. Cost less and no shipping cost


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

mcbeevee said:


> It is Solid Signal's fault because they are shipping an HR24 to ron (and probably others), who placed their orders later than I did (May 7 @ Noon)! Guess there was a breakdown in the FIFO system. If I get skipped again with next week's shipment, it will be time to cancel the order and start again with a different vendor.


My order was made at May 7 th. at 4pm eastern 1 pm pacific and was shipped. I probably got yours. I'm sorry. :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> It is Solid Signal's fault because they are shipping an HR24 to ron (and probably others), who placed their orders later than I did (May 7 @ Noon)! Guess there was a breakdown in the FIFO system. If I get skipped again with next week's shipment, it will be time to cancel the order and start again with a different vendor.


Sorry, I don't see how that's Solid Signal's fault. You don't know exactly when who's order was placed.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

IMHO, Solid Signal should not be charging anyones account until they're packing the STB up for shipping.


----------



## bryho (May 13, 2010)

Question on the HR24 - other than purchasing the box, is there any additional coax infrastructure/hardware/etc. necessary for this new generation of receiver that wasnt necessary for the HR22 or 23?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

bryho said:


> Question on the HR24 - other than purchasing the box, is there any additional coax infrastructure/hardware/etc. necessary for this new generation of receiver that wasnt necessary for the HR22 or 23?


The only thing I can think of is B-Band Converters. If you don't have SWiM, you'll need 2 BBCs.


----------



## bryho (May 13, 2010)

(sorry for putting this in a solidsignal HR24 thread!!)

Just now learned about SWIM...this requires a certain type of dish, correct? If so, I don't think we are enabled for SWIM as our dish is probably 6 years old ... so I need some B band converters and it should work?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bryho said:


> (sorry for putting this in a solidsignal HR24 thread!!)
> 
> Just now learned about SWIM...this requires a certain type of dish, correct? If so, I don't think we are enabled for SWIM as our dish is probably 6 years old ... so I need some B band converters and it should work?


If your dish is 6 years old it wouldn't be getting any HD channels not at all. But if it's more then a couple years old then yep probably need BBC, just call DirecTV and say you need a couple.


----------



## jmerrey (Feb 19, 2007)

RAD said:


> IMHO, Solid Signal should not be charging anyones account until they're packing the STB up for shipping.


btw i noticed that my bank account no longer shows the transaction; i called ss and they said they were expecting a shipment on monday, and mine would go out then. I assume they will recharge me then.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Just curious, if you buy from Solid Signal, do they notify D* that you bought one, making you have to activate it in 30 days? Thanks.


Does anyone know the answer to this?

Thanks


----------



## uwhumpty (Oct 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this?
> 
> Thanks


I don't believe they do. They don't ask for your account info, so I don't think there's any way to track it.


----------



## clehner (Sep 20, 2006)

Cancelled my order for 2 x HR24s from SolidSignal yesterday. Ordered from eCost instead (at a significant discount too, over what SolidSignal was charging) and got UPS tracking #s already. (I've purchased a refurb Sony LCD from eCost in the past with good experience).


----------



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

My order from Beach Audio shipped yesterday, same day, as promised. Will be here Tuesday from Georgia!


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Sorry, I don't see how that's Solid Signal's fault. You don't know exactly when who's order was placed.


Did you see the posts above? On May 7, I ordered at Noon (est), ron ordered at 2pm (est) and camo ordered at 4pm (est). I did not get one...they did.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

clehner said:


> Cancelled my order for 2 x HR24s from SolidSignal yesterday. Ordered from eCost instead (at a significant discount too, over what SolidSignal was charging)...


To wit, approximately 16.6667 percent.


----------



## SolidSignal (Oct 3, 2007)

T-Hefner said:


> That may be because of how many people purchased the HR24, so now if ya order it may take 7-12 days ...maybe there 1st shipment has been sold already, and that will be there 2nd shipment? Maybe solidsignal can answer that.


Yes, that was based on their availability at that time. We are now getting in shipments in weekly.

In regards to the questions people are asking about pricing, authorized DIRECTV Dealer's are NOT allowed to sell below 199.99, so we are confused how anyone else can sell below that legitimately.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

People sell below MAP all the time. 

The question is: what happens to them? If it's a Sony, Alpine or Yamaha piece, nobody cares. If it's Bose, you'll hear from their legal department. 

You question, SolidSignal, shouldn't be how can they sell below MAP, but instead, what does DirecTV plan to do about it?

I'd hope, at a minimum, DirecTV bought one of these pieces from overstock.com and traced it back to its source, assuming overstock.com isn't a DirecTV dealer themselves. Their response from there could range from a slap on the wrist to cutting the offending dealer off. The originating dealer certainly violated their franchise.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> People sell below MAP all the time.
> 
> The question is: what happens to them? If it's a Sony, Alpine or Yamaha piece, nobody cares. If it's Bose, you'll hear from their legal department.
> 
> ...


Costco obviously had a different contract and it could be very possible that costco sold them what they had ordered now that big box stores are no longer carrying receivers.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

SolidSignal said:


> In regards to the questions people are asking about pricing, authorized DIRECTV Dealer's are NOT allowed to sell below 199.99, so we are confused how anyone else can sell below that legitimately.


Sell or advertise?


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Just got an email from SS. Got a shipment today and they are now filling orders.

Edit: just got another email. Shipped with fedex tracking number


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

Just received my shipping notice from Solid Signal. They received their stock of HR24's today and it is on it's way.


----------



## Satellite Samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

Just spoke to E-Cost. Apparently DIRECTV will not let them ship HR24's yet and it will be about a 2-week wait. I have a feeling DIRECTV caught wind of this, and stopped them in their tracks.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> Did you see the posts above? On May 7, I ordered at Noon (est), ron ordered at 2pm (est) and camo ordered at 4pm (est). I did not get one...they did.


Yes, I read that. You don't know when the order actually got put into their system, you only know when you hit submit and have an idea as to when others hit submit.


----------



## SolidSignal (Oct 3, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Costco obviously had a different contract and it could be very possible that costco sold them what they had ordered now that big box stores are no longer carrying receivers.


They keyword here is Advertised. Costco can sell at that price all day, just as long as it's not advertised.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I also got my shipping notice today from Solid Signal


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Still being "processed" form overstock.com (ordered this weekend).


----------



## ksp (Jul 27, 2007)

Satellite Samurai said:


> Just spoke to E-Cost. Apparently DIRECTV will not let them ship HR24's yet and it will be about a 2-week wait. I have a feeling DIRECTV caught wind of this, and stopped them in their tracks.


Based on this info I tried to cancel my order from Saturday, but they told me it already shipped and gave me a tracking number. The order status on the eCost site still shows as sent to warehouse. :whatdidid


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I wonder how Overstock.com was able to sell them and ship them at $180 so soon. Sounds like Solid Signal got bad info on the $199.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

No, they didn't. As was alluded to upthread, this is all about MAP, or whatever acronym DirecTV uses for their pricing program.

MAP stands for *M*anufacturer's *A*dvertised *P*rice and it is the price the manufacturer and the seller agree to advertise the piece at. Often this is enforced through advertising money. A retailer will get reimbursed for advertising only if it is at MAP. DirecTV has a MAP of $199 for all of the HR receivers, the current models being the HR23 and the HR24. Solid Signal was just enforcing MAP.

There is also pressure to sell at MAP. As a consumer electronics retailer for 30 years, I felt this pressure. Sometimes it was subtle and other times it was blatant. It was always distasteful. It was also questionable in its legality. Is it price fixing? To me, one of the great wonders of the western world is why MAP is not challenged by more state attorney generals out there. I guess the big manufacturers have better lawyers and write outstanding franchise agreements. While I'd occasionally give into the pressure to sell at MAP, more often than not I wouldn't and I both advertised and sold things well under MAP many times in my career.

Board member SolidSignal makes this exact point upthread, that with DirecTV, MAP is an advertising, not a selling tool. They can sell it for whatever they want to. They have chosen to keep MAP price. This could well be in their best interest. I ran into manufacturers that when product was in short supply and on allocation, like the HR24 is, wouldn't ship my store if I didn't keep MAP. I have no knowledge whether this is the case with DirecTV, although it wouldn't surprise me if it is.

The interesting case is Bose. If a retailer doesn't sell at MAP, Bose definitely will not sell them anything and will often pull the line. This gets down to pennies. If MAP is $199.99, and you sell it for $199.95, Bose will call you on the carpet. Bose is legendary on how strict they enforce their MAP policy. Ever see a newspaper ad for a big box retailer that has "XX% off everything in the store"? You'll always notice some small print that says "excludes Bose". This may not seem legal but to my knowledge it's never been successfully challenged in court, and attorney generals often love politically popular causes like this. For whatever reason, they don't take on Bose.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Kinda like Denon. Every online etailer you look at will have the exact same price for same Denon model.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I got my shipping notice from Solid Signal today.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

elwaylite said:


> Kinda like Denon. Every online etailer you look at will have the exact same price for same Denon model.


Denon definitely has a MAP policy. Most electronics manufacturers do. Some, like Sony, could care less what you sell the product for as long as you sell it. All they insist you do is adverstise at MAP. A few are like Bose. I've been told MacIntosh's dealer franchise agreement is virtually a carbon copy of Bose's. Most are like Denon, where the authorized retailers generally keep MAP for advertising purposes and try to stay close to it for the selling price. Put Yamaha and Polk Audio also in that camp.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I also got my shipping notice today from Solid Signal


And it will arrive today! Nice work by Solid Signal and FedEx - Out for Delivery now:joy:


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Apparently my order from May 7 did not get processed until May 13, because that is the date of the credit card charge. At least I made the cut on round 2, and the HR24 is scheduled for a FedEx delivery tomorrow!


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Not bad from Overstock. Ordered on Sunday, shipped yesterday, delivered tomorrow.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Isn't it better to get HR24 from DTV if you don't have the newer lines. They'll install everything you need for HR24 included when you buy one. Anyway, I'll think I'll wait and see if I can get 2 free ones as I did with my HR20's. Is the pricing for the HR24 about $199?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

As far as I know, D* wont guarantee what model you get. Meaning, you may pay the $199, and get an HR22.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Isn't it better to get HR24 from DTV if you don't have the newer lines.


The problem with going through Directv is they can't guarantee the model number or that it will be brand new. Also, there is usually a service charge when they install equipment. All of the HR2x models are compatible with SWM/DECA, so they don't have to switch out older boxes for those types of upgrades.


----------



## bryho (May 13, 2010)

buyer beware @ 2000 networks - because they charge at time of sale rather than shipment like every other company, they charge a 10% cancellation fee even if order is cancelled immediately after being placed. I just got burned for $42. And yes, I always read the refunds section of the sales terms, but fee was described in a separate section. Oversight? Yes...but just a warning so it doesnt happen to anyone else.


----------



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

bryho said:


> buyer beware @ 2000 networks - because they charge at time of sale rather than shipment like every other company, they charge a 10% cancellation fee even if order is cancelled immediately after being placed. I just got burned for $42. And yes, I always read the refunds section of the sales terms, but fee was described in a separate section. Oversight? Yes...but just a warning so it doesnt happen to anyone else.


Why did you cancel?


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Satellite Samurai said:


> Just spoke to E-Cost. Apparently DIRECTV will not let them ship HR24's yet and it will be about a 2-week wait. I have a feeling DIRECTV caught wind of this, and stopped them in their tracks.


I ordered 2 from e-cost the other day. Got an email that it shipped yesterday and its on the truck for deleivery. Should have them tonight.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Got mine from SolidSignal about 30 mins ago. Already hooked up, activated and downloading the newest release firmware.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Satellite Samurai said:


> Just spoke to E-Cost. Apparently DIRECTV will not let them ship HR24's yet and it will be about a 2-week wait. I have a feeling DIRECTV caught wind of this, and stopped them in their tracks.


Bummer. I ordered 2 from them on Friday, 15th, being delivered tomorrow. Anyway, why should D* care, they are making their money. I don't know of any other business that tells merchants don't sell our product till such and such a date or we will penalize you. Are they kidding?


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

elwaylite said:


> Still being "processed" form overstock.com (ordered this weekend).


Just ordered from Overstock.

This is the first I have heard about any issues shipping receivers.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

No one said there was an issue. If you look 4 or 5 posts up, you'll see where I said that they shipped it Monday, supposed to be here tomorrow.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

i have to assume that these are going to be considered leased units when you buy from overstock or ecost correct???? More importantly I assume they are extending your contracts for 2 years as well????


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

elwaylite said:


> No one said there was an issue. If you look 4 or 5 posts up, you'll see where I said that they shipped it Monday, supposed to be here tomorrow.


I was referring to the post that mentioned E-Cost.



elwaylite said:


> Not bad from Overstock. Ordered on Sunday, shipped yesterday, delivered tomorrow.


That part is encouraging, though.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> i have to assume that these are going to be considered leased units when you buy from overstock or ecost correct???? More importantly I assume they are extending your contracts for 2 years as well????


Yes and yes.



Kapeman said:


> I was referring to the post that mentioned E-Cost.


Ok.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> i have to assume that these are going to be considered leased units when you buy from overstock or ecost correct???? More importantly I assume they are extending your contracts for 2 years as well????


Yes I would presume that's true.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes I would presume that's true.


Thanks! I got excited for a minute when I couldn't find anything about lease terms on those websites. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

Got mine today. It is a nice sleek improvement over the older models. 

It would be nice however if D* would include an instruction manual that was less than two years old and bore a better relationship to the unit in the same box.


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

Got my HR24 today and setting it up now. Bye bye HR22.


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

I just spoke to the nicest CS lady while setting up my HR24. She was very nice and polite.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So are they fast or what? :grin:


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Just got my 2 HR24 from ecost. Ordered on Sunday and got them today. I am having the swim and deca install on saturday so I am going to wait till then to install them. I have way to much stuff to watch before I swap them out anyways. Alot smaller then my HR20-700.


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes, so far it is very fast as long as you have native off. Remote response is way faster than the HR22 and changing channels is allot faster now. The guide is also much much faster, when you press and hold the page down key it actually keeps up without pausing like it did with my HR22. Another thing I noticed is the hard drive is allot quieter than the HR22. I'm very pleased so far with the HR24.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

A place to grade and comment: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177188


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes Very Fast and Responsive and Reliable!!!


----------



## bryho (May 13, 2010)

slopokdave said:


> Why did you cancel?


Cancelled because we no longer needed the units


----------



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> No, they didn't. As was alluded to upthread, this is all about MAP, or whatever acronym DirecTV uses for their pricing program.
> 
> MAP stands for *M*anufacturer's *A*dvertised *P*rice and it is the price the manufacturer and the seller agree to advertise the piece at. Often this is enforced through advertising money. A retailer will get reimbursed for advertising only if it is at MAP. DirecTV has a MAP of $199 for all of the HR receivers, the current models being the HR23 and the HR24. Solid Signal was just enforcing MAP.
> 
> ...


I was a Hi Fi retailer in NY City many years ago. Some manufacturers like MacIntosh,Marantz,KLH, etc had what was called "Fair Trade." If they let you carry their line, you had to sell it at list price and you had to sign a legal agreement. The purpose of this was so that the small stores could compete with the big ones and not worry about being undersold because of the big store's volume purchases. Every store regardless of size paid the same price to the manufacturer regardless of how may units were ordered.

"Fair Trade" was challenged in court by a small mail order store in New Jersey. He won the case and Fair Trade was ruled illegal

Nevertheless, manufacturers simply cut you off if they caught you selling below their list price. Although I think this is illegal it might be very hard to prove in court.


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just got mine from overstock! Noticed that there are no bbc's included. Are they needed at all? If so, are the bbc's built-in on the HR24?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

paco1986 said:


> Just got mine from overstock! Noticed that there are no bbc's included. Are they needed at all? If so, are the bbc's built-in on the HR24?


You need BBCs if you're on a non-SWM. They are not built in.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

just got mine from overstock. i'm so excited!!! looking forward to the improvement compared to my slow HR21. 
http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/DIRECTV-HR24-DirecTV-Receiver/5016152/product.html


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> You need BBCs if you're on a non-SWM. They are not built in.


Thanks!


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Ordered mine from Overstock yesterday and I happen to have a 15% Bing!

Yea! 

This unit will be replacing my HR10-250 Tivo unit, that only had OTA HD.

I'm debating whether I get a OTA tuner for the HR24 or add locals to my account.

My other two units in the house are HR20's so they have OTA tuners built-in.

Has anyone had luck with the HR24 and the OTA tuner module?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

tzphotos.com said:


> Has anyone had luck with the HR24 and the OTA tuner module?


Luck has nothing to do with it. The AM21 works just fine with the HR24 - just like it did on my HR21 and does on my HR23. If you're getting OTA fine with the HR20 tuners, you should do fine with an AM21 on the HR24.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

got my HR24 from them today.


----------



## Baconbeard (Jun 18, 2007)

On Solid signal, what is the difference between the HR24 and the HR24 commercial?


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

All,

I just received my new HR24-500 from Solid Signal. Three day delivery.

Does the HR24-500 require the use of the BBC Modules ?

Thanks,

bt-rtp


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bt-rtp said:


> All,
> 
> I just received my new HR24-500 from Solid Signal. Three day delivery.
> 
> ...


Yes, if a non SWM setup.


----------

